# Biker aus dem badischen Odenwald?!



## kumpel01 (28. September 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Mich würde interessieren, ob es auch Biker aus dem badischen Teil des Odenwaldes hier gibt, d.h. aus Mosbach und Umgebung?

Glück auf!

Kumpel 01


----------



## sharky (30. September 2004)

hallo kumpel01,

fahrenbach sind zwar einige km von gundelsheim wo ich herkomme, aber auch net aus der welt. ferner tummelt sich da noch der drivingghost aus n´gerach, geisterfahrer, dox und brägel aus MOS rum. mit den beiden ersten bin ich trainingsmässig öfter in der mosbacher oder gundelsheimer ecke unterwegs. wenn du willst, nehm ich dich mal in den touren-verteiler auf

gruß
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi Sharky! Das ist doch schon mal was. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mich in den Verteiler aufnehmt, damit ich nicht immer alleine biken muß   

Ciao,

Kumpel01


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2004)

momentan geht recht wenig, ich bin im studienstreß, drivingghost hat sich die hand verstaucht, der geisterfahrer tippt an was für die uni...


----------



## Brägel (11. Oktober 2004)

kumpel01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob es auch Biker aus dem badischen Teil des Odenwaldes hier gibt, d.h. aus Mosbach und Umgebung?
> 
> ...



tja, durch Fahrenbach sind wir heute wie eigentlich öfter auch wieder geradelt. Allerding nicht mit den Bergwerks, die mussten heute in der Garage bleiben. Man muss ja alle mal Gassi fahren  

Was fährst du denn so? So Renn-Matthias-Ball mäßig oder eher "normale" Touren? Vielleicht geht ja mal ne kleine Runde.

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## kumpel01 (13. Oktober 2004)

@ Brägel:

Nein, renn-matthias-ball-mäßig bin ich sicher nicht unterwegs. Ich bin eher für die gemütlichere Variante. Überhaupt stehe ich noch ziemlich am Anfang, was das Biken angeht. Hast Du dann regelmäßige Termine, an denen Du unterwegs bist und wo man sich mal einklinken kann? Ansonsten kannst Du ja vor der näxten Tour kurz Bescheid sagen!

Glück auf,

Kumpel01


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2004)

sagt mal bitte per PM bescheid. die woche geht bei mir nichts mehr da samstag der marathon ist, aber nächste woche dann vielleicht


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2004)

am samstag, 23.10., startet die nächste tour! treffpunkt-vorschlag: 14.00 mosbach bzw. gundelsheim für die jeweiligen locals, um 14.30 dann am stockbronner hof gemeinsamer aufbruch zur tour. so ca. 2 stunden würd ich vorschlagen. schwierigkeitsgrad: niedrig - mittel. fast alle single trails können ggf. umfahren werden bzw sind nicht zu schwer oder langsam problemlos zu fahren. 

goodies: neu entdeckter single trail michaelsberg gundelsheim - bahnhof haßmersheim, michaelsberg - böttingen, single trail jägerhaus gundelsheim - sauwiese, div. abfahrten & single trails zum anbachtal


----------



## kraichgauer (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum, in dieser Gegend würd ich auch gerne mal mitfahrn

Freu von euch  und euren leichteren bis mittleren 

Touren zu hören- die schweren könnt ihr mal vorläufig weglassen 

Danke. 

Gruss aus Hoise.....Kraichgauer


----------



## didivansen (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ,bin neu hier,auch immer alleine Unterwegs .Würde mich freuen ,mal mit jemandem zu fahren .Bin Anfänger ,sollte am Anfang nicht zu extrem sein.Würde mich freuen über eine Nachricht.Gruss aus dem Bauland


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2005)

richtig was los hier




also ich bin dieses WE leider umzugstechnisch ausgelastet  aber das erste juni-WE könnte man sich doch mal freihalten, hat jemand einwände? treffpunkt in MOS oder so würd ich vorschlagen?! dann richtung eberbach, den eternal trail runter, katzenbuckel rauf, durch den wald runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (26. Mai 2005)

@ sharky : du meinst So 5. 6. 05 - werd ich mir mal freihalten.
Ich werd mich aber schon in Gundelsheim an dein Hinterrad heften,
wenn du mir nen  Treffpunkt nennst.
Hoffe ich kann dir den Katzenbuckel hinauf folgen.....
Runter komm ich auf jeden Fall    
Hast ´nen´Vorschlag für die Uhrzeit ?

Gruss aus Hoise .....Ritch


----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2005)

@kraichgauer
jupp, genau das WE meine ich! vielleicht auch samstags, mal sehen. denke es werden auch noch ein paar leute mitfahren, ich lasse das mal eben den großen verteiler raus


----------



## kraichgauer (29. Mai 2005)

@ Sharky : leider ist Sa nicht so mein Ding, aber lasst euch durch mich 
nicht aufhalten. Samstags darf ich im allgemeinen arbeiten und anderen Hobbies nachgehn.
Gruss aus Hoise..... Ritch


----------



## sharky (30. Mai 2005)

kann samstag auch nicht
könnten den sonntag dann doch mal ins auge fassen
wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

Ich treib mich hier ab und zu auch mal rum, aber mir fehlen die Begleiter. Ich würd mich sehr freun, wenn ich mich euch anschließen könnte. Ich komm direkt aus Mosbach. Bin, naja sagen wir mal, einigermaßen Fit.
Kann allerdings nur unter der Woche. 

Gruß Timo


----------



## didivansen (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Timo, mir gehts genauso!Wohne zwar ein paar Kilometer weg von Mosbach bei Osterburken,könnten uns aber mal zusammentun .Bin auch so einigermaßen Fit .Schreib mal zurück Gruss Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (25. Juli 2005)

Hi

Ich geh jetzt erst mal in Urlaub  . Bin ab 22. August wieder da. Ich meld mich mal bei Dir, dann können wir mal ne kleine Tour fahrn  . 

Bis dann 

Ciao


----------

